# Thunderbolt stops using data someone helped



## xlehmannx (Sep 1, 2011)

I can not figure this out, been having this problem for awhile now, When downloading apps, or files from the browser, watching YouTube or netflix the thunderbolt will just stop using data , it doesn't drop 3g just stops using it, I've tried different roms and kernels, I'm currently on everything stock rooted, and ideas guys?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Best guess is tower issues. I have been noticing this at times and also know my area is getting 4g also. As we had it for one day. Best bet call verizon and see if they are having issues in your area

Sent from the hand of Zeus


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

have you recently pulled the battery cover off? apparently the contacts for the radios are on the cover - try pulling it off and re-seating it. that worked for a few people in another thread.


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a similar issue as well running on a stock base. A handful of apps will just not get data but my data doesn't drop.

I run into this problem a lot with Google Voice. Messages won't send and I won't see any data activity until I open another app like my browser where everything will work fine but Google Voice just won't communicate. Notice this with some other apps as well and it's always at the worst times too.


----------



## xlehmannx (Sep 1, 2011)

Yea it will download half of an app in the market then just stop, I'm not shure what to do

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## xlehmannx (Sep 1, 2011)

Putting the phone back to ehrpd seems to have fixed the issue

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## smashingtool (Aug 24, 2011)

xlehmannx said:


> Putting the phone back to ehrpd seems to have fixed the issue
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


How does that work?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## xlehmannx (Sep 1, 2011)

Dial ##778# from the dialer then go to edit mode and the password is 000000, then go to modem settings and change rev.a to ehrpd, then hit menu button and press commit modifications and reboot

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------

